# FOSTER HOME Found - RESOLVED



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey guys!

Im adopting a little friend for Phinn from Michigan. I can only pick her up on the 15th of August.

So heres the ideal plan: Meghan (MaevePotter) could drive the bunny to the foster home, then on the 15th, I could drive to the foster home and pick her up from them. We could do the adoption papers by fax. If someone in the Michigan City area could foster her, then meet me in Michigan City on the 15th fro me to pick her up, that would be so awesome! 

I hope someone can, or else I don't know what were going to do! Meghan, tell me if this sounds ok for you.

Thanks,
Silvie


----------



## Haley (Jul 30, 2007)

I really dont think we have anyone in that area. When I took those rescue bunnies from Chicago we didnt have anyone in between Chicago and here. I was luckily in the South Bend area for a wedding that weekend and Kristen brought them from Chicago to me.

I think besides Chicago-area members Maeve is the closest to that area.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 30, 2007)

Ugh, great.

Is there anyone that can either pick up the bunny from Maeve or have Maeve bring her to you, or meet half way or something?


----------



## Haley (Jul 31, 2007)

We're really far from Grand Rapids, like2 hours (East)so it was going to be pretty far out of the way for Julia and I to make the drive  

Plus then to meet you from Grand Rapids to Michigan City thats another 2 hours (South). 4 hours is kind of a long way to drive for us, plus theres no way we can meet on August 15th...


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah that's a little far, plus I can ONLY do Sunday or Monday. I work 9am to 7pm Tues-Saturday, Sorry!! Hope you can figure something out!! Going to Grand Rapids was not too big of a deal... if I was off work :?


----------



## Haley (Jul 31, 2007)

Maybe MaevePotter could meet you in Michigan City on the 15th if you paid her gas money?Shes definitely the closest, itsa 2 hour drive from her.

I wish Amtrak allowed pets! They have those weekly specials where you can go from Grand Rapids to Chicago for 13.00


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, thats what the plan was, but the shelter can't keep her there until the 15th.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 31, 2007)

Meghan, is there any way she can be fostered through the shelter until the 15th?


----------



## Haley (Jul 31, 2007)

They probably meant they cant "hold" her for so long for you. You could just chance it and see if shes still there as that date approaches. Shes not going to be pts, right?


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 31, 2007)

I really wish I was there, I'd take care of her for a while, but I'm no wheres near there... Sorry, I hope something works out so that you can get her...

Like it was said ,maybe you could pay the gas $ for her to bring her to you.... :?I dunno, sorry.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Aug 1, 2007)

If I could foster her for yah for a few days is there anyway that you could come get her from somewhere closer to me?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Thank you all so much for all of your offers to help. They mean alot.

But, Meghan (maevePotter) is going to foster her until the 15th, and were going to see if she can be spayed while she's there, so that we can introduce them right away 

Thanks again guys!


----------



## iluvmybuns (Aug 1, 2007)

ohhhh YAAAAYYYYY I am so glad it's working out for yah!!


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 1, 2007)

YAY! You have no idea how happy it makes me that phinn and you are both going to be happy! I love Phinn, and I think you are a GREAT person! I can't wait to see thsi new bun!!  And I hope the bonding goes well... It would also be really great if you could get her spayed...

Once again, I am so happy for you!  YAY YAY YAY YAY!:highfive:arty0002::group:



A thanks to everyone who is helping a great bun owner and a great bunny get a new family member!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 1, 2007)

hehe thanks guys!

Im so excited too, I just can't wait!

I think ill have to teach Phinn some manners by the time his girlfriend comes because right now his idea of a "good time" is rolling in his poop, and thumping in his pee so it flies everywhere :rollseyes


----------



## Flashy (Aug 1, 2007)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> thumping in his pee so it flies everywhere :rollseyes



lol, sounds like a kid jumping in puddles.

I'm glad you are rescuing this bun, I know she will have a loving home  She's a very lucky girlie. Hopefully her and Phinn will get on brilliantly


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah, im thinking they will, because Phinn is always ssoo interested in my cats, and wanting to play and snuggle with them (which they dont approve of!) and Meadow WAS bonded to her sister, but then someone adopted only her sisiter.

So im hoping it will go well


----------



## iluvmybuns (Aug 3, 2007)

Are you getting Katie and renaming her Meadow? Or did you pick a different bun? I'm so excited for you hehe


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 3, 2007)

I am getting Katie, and renaming her Meadow (if thats okay with you Meghan )

I babysit a little girl who is named Katie, and she really likes Phinn, so I would think of her everytime I said her name, which is not necessarily a bad thing, but I want Katie (the bun) to have her OWN place in my heart...


LOL


----------

